# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  Disponibile Gerico 2007  - 06.04.2007

## vincenzo0

DAL 06.04.2007 E' DISPONIBILE IL SOFTWARE GERICO 2007 NEL SITO WWW.AGENZIAENTRATE.IT. 
AUGURI DI BUONE FESTIVITA'

----------


## SilviaC.

Grazie dell'informazione Vincenzo, ho scaricato e installato il software Gerico e la guida operativa all'utilizzo del software ma non riesco a trovare le istruzioni per la compilazione.
Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
Grazie
Silvia

----------


## ivanajol

> Grazie dell'informazione Vincenzo, ho scaricato e installato il software Gerico e la guida operativa all'utilizzo del software ma non riesco a trovare le istruzioni per la compilazione.
> Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
> Grazie
> Silvia

  Devi scaricare anche la modulistica qui http://www.agenziaentrate.it/ilwwcm/.../Novita+ultime  
pensa, sei fortunata,oggi sono uscite le versioni definitive|!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## SilviaC.

Grazie :-)

----------


## ivanajol

E' vero che da oggi sn disponibili gli studi definitivi, ma scaricate la parte generale, da pag.6 a pag.11 (invece dei codici del 2006 riporta quelli del 2005) 
Li giochiamo al lotto???? :Big Grin:

----------


## nic

Ho scaricato il nuovo software Gerico 2007. Siccome è mia abitudine fare la simulazione degli studi in corso d'anno, per vari clienti ero abbastanza tranquilla, ed, invece, applicando i nuovi studi mi sono ritrovata (nei due o tre casi) che ho controllato che, grazie agli indicatori di normalità, che influiscono sulla congruità, i contribuenti che lo scorso anno erano congrui ma non coerenti ora sono non congrui ed anche di molto. Le tipologie che ho considerato sono nuove attività produttive, che hanno iniziato attività nel 2005 e che non hanno obbiettivamente raggiunto i parametri di reddito richiesti da Gerico!!!!! Dalle prime prove sono molto spaventata..... Saluti e buon lavoro!

----------

